# After Armageddon - A SHTF scenario.



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

just sat down and watched this with the misses

and wow nat geo loves to try and make it believable

summery, a non prepper type medic survives a pandemic, just a bug but kills in mass

2 parts of this show float my boat

1.. what we all agree will happen in cities

2.... the traders, towards the end, this is something I expect (bag lady, budget prepper this is right up your ally)

some minor things, small towns banding together (john Oscar) to try and become norm, mass raiding, and even a civil war (OK yea right, but maybe)

of you haven't seen it, time to watch it, it runs a timeline from now - 25 years later, so I put this in a well done natgeo for something actually semi possible, and worth watching

if this has been brought up, well its been a long time ago so enjoy!!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

You'll have to spell it out for me, Pheniox. I can't get YouTube on this puter.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BagLady said:


> You'll have to spell it out for me, Pheniox. I can't get YouTube on this puter.


if you can get a program called tube mate you can download it as a low res movie and watch it that way 

its almost a hour and a half long, and you will only get about 5 mins of a trading system that can help you with your research


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks i'll watch later when i have two hands available. i have  ice cream in hand now


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

I'll be watching this tonight.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Phenoix17: I have actually seen it on natgeo watched it one night , and I have to agree it was well thought out and they did a pretty good job of it, I agree I could see something like this happen as they show it unfold. Civil War again? I would like to tell you never, but I won't I see it more as a Red/Blue this time instead of Blue/Gray.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I watched that a couple years ago. Thought it was pretty good. Something to keep in the back of your mind if your city folk.
The country folk and the small town people aren't going to want you around.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> I watched that a couple years ago. Thought it was pretty good. Something to keep in the back of your mind if your city folk.
> The country folk and the small town people aren't going to want you around.


Well if they are willing to work for their keep, I would not mind having them around, they would also need to have and use common sense also.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> Phenoix17: I have actually seen it on natgeo watched it one night , and I have to agree it was well thought out and they did a pretty good job of it, I agree I could see something like this happen as they show it unfold. Civil War again? I would like to tell you never, but I won't I see it more as a Red/Blue this time instead of Blue/Gray.


yea the civil war just sounded like more rumors than fact....

if the trader didn't give that info out later on I would still swear its rumor...



Arizona Infidel said:


> I watched that a couple years ago. Thought it was pretty good. Something to keep in the back of your mind if your city folk.
> The country folk and the small town people aren't going to want you around.


I would normally say that's a no brainer, as those are very close knit communities where everyone knows everyone and don't like new comers to start with, but they touched on the self governing nature of those communities and that's so spot on, it boarders on fact but some still have the misguided belief than "running for the hills" is the guaranteed way to stay alive....

my other thoughts on this one is its not made to shock and inflict unnecessary fear, its made to be aware, 3 months min of supplies, water, food, power before you even think twice about bugging in, and you need to think smart... there will be people out to kill you

the death of the medic could have been prevented, early stages, honey would have saved his life.... I don't understand in a new community no one knew of a ancient way of treating minor infections... me being me will be hung up on this for a while...


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Not me... I don't want any of them around my area at all. They can go to their shipping container forts. I'll stay out here the piney woods.


Did not say they could stay with me....they can stay in my towns HS Gym or where ever they will put these refugees, I am and will still stay outside of town, but does not mean I will not help out my community, if it stands strong.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Found the vid again,now I'll watch a bit before I doze off for my midday......


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea, saw this before but thanks. I will watch it again.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Innkeeper said:


> Well if they are willing to work for their keep, I would not mind having them around, they would also need to have and use common sense also.


So you don't mind the drain on resources? You don't mind taking the chance of outsiders bringing in a pathogen? Just so long as they are willing to work for their keep. I am sure not everyone in your town will agree with you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Found the vid again,now I'll watch a bit before I doze off for my midday......


Well I didn't doze off,so it must have been good


----------

